# kindle jokes



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

I heard a joke that I wanted to share.
Two dogs with a chewed up kindle and a chewed up DTB. One looks at the other and says "I don't know about you, but I still prefer a real book".
Come on guys, tell me some kindle or ebook jokes.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

That's great! I think the Kindle will finally have "arrived" when people feel so familiar with it that they're even using it in jokes.

On my blog I've been tracking all the times that the Kindle appeared in newspaper comic strips. Most of the comic strip writers didn't seem to understand the device, so they fell back on puns - but at least they're trying. For example, in _Crankshaft_, the grumpy old bus driver receives a gift so he can read ebooks all winter long, curling up in front of the fire with his new Kindle. He replies...

"You shouldn't have wasted your money. I still haven't burned all the pine cones yet!"

Instead of an $189 piece of technology, he thought the gift he'd received was a kindling.  (It wasn't the funniest joke I ever heard, but I appreciated the effort!) And they continued talking about the Kindle for the rest of the week. Here's the URL for one of my favorite panels...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_CdFSqHdNIGk/S9DwjWkfncI/AAAAAAAAEL4/cmB8-S60KTY/s400/Crankshaft.gif


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I think the best kindle joke I have heard is when someone that saw me with my kindle said, "I bet you save a lot on books now that you've got one of those ereaders!"

Pretty funny,


I have to go dust my ebooks,
Scott


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the best kindle joke I have heard is when someone that saw me with my kindle said, "I bet you save a lot on books now that you've got one of those ereaders!"


Now that's really funny but also really sad. If you keep your ebooks in a barrister bookcase they will not get dusty.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

This happened with my nook, but it can be applied to any ereader. 

Someone asked me: 
"How many books can you fit on it?" 
I replied,
"Over a thousand, but it tends to start getting heavy after a couple hundred." 
Their response... 
"Oh."


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

Over a thousand, but it tends to start getting heavy after a couple hundred." 

ROFLMAO.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Two bookworms over lunch, "Have you ever tried one of those ereaders?" 
Second worm, "Yes, once, but it tasted funny" 
First worm, "Could have been a joke book?"

Sorry,
Scott


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

mrscottishman said:


> Two bookworms over lunch, "Have you ever tried one of those ereaders?"
> Second worm, "Yes, once, but it tasted funny"
> First worm, "Could have been a joke book?"
> 
> ...


That's terribly good.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Ron said:


> I heard a joke that I wanted to share.
> Two dogs with a chewed up kindle and a chewed up DTB. One looks at the other and says "I don't know about you, but I still prefer a real book".
> Come on guys, tell me some kindle or ebook jokes.


Ha! I actually laughed at that one.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

First prisoner: How long you in for?
Second prisoner: Five to ten.
First prisoner: What are you in for?
Second prisoner: Fraud, I was a stockbroker.
First prisoner: What did you do?
Second prisoner: Sold stock in an ebook bookmark company.


Robber: Your Kindle or your life.
Victim: Did you say life or wife?

Fred: Doesn't your wife get tired of you bowling and drinking every night?
Bill: No, she never even misses me, I got her a kindle.

Riddle: What is black and white and red all over?
Answer: My Kindle at McDonald's stained with ketchup, are you going to eat those fries?

College student to Dr. of Literature: What was the assignment?
His Prof: Read your kindle and see me in the morning.

Question: How do you charge a Kindle?
Answer: Call Amazon, they take Visa, Mastercard . . .

Call to Amazon: I can't see anything on my kindle screen
Amazon Service: Ok, let's try some things, have you tried turning on a light?

Sheila: Is that your kindle in that dog's mouth?
Bill: Yeah, when I finish a book I let him read it, he is a golden rereader.

Definitions- 
Kindle: An ebook reader that is very popular.
Nook: Where you hide your kindle from your spouse.

Apologies in advance,
Scott


----------



## librarylady (Jun 21, 2009)

Not exactly a joke, but according to the Urban Dictionary, you can call a great Kindle book a "page clicker."


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

NightGoat said:


> Someone asked me:
> "How many books can you fit on it?"
> I replied,
> "Over a thousand, but it tends to start getting heavy after a couple hundred."
> ...


giggle giggle


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

How would an ebook burning work? 
And would Bradbury's "Fahrenheit 451" need a tittle rework?


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Scott, All made me laugh, but this especially:



mrscottishman said:


> Riddle: What is black and white and red all over?
> Answer: My Kindle at McDonald's stained with ketchup, are you going to eat those fries?


Thanks for the chuckles!

--Maria


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

DH tells everyone I can read him like a kindle..


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

NightGoat said:


> This happened with my nook, but it can be applied to any ereader.
> 
> Someone asked me:
> "How many books can you fit on it?"
> ...


Snort!

That's fantastic... I may have to steal it for future reference.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

How many kindle readers does it take to screw in a light bulb?  None, who needs a light bulb when you have a lighted case.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Henny Youngman is rolling over in his grave right now.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Riddle:

How is a Kindle like a Subway Sub?

You get to pick what you want on it.

Hungry Scott


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I was in court the other day for a traffic violation and the judge downloaded the book at me.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> I was in court the other day for a traffic violation and the judge downloaded the book at me.


If I had a prize I would email it to you for that one.

Scott


----------



## drevokocur (Jan 5, 2011)

I have no jokes to share... but I was thinking what to call the Bible for Kindle.
The E-book of E-books? The E-book of Life?


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> I was in court the other day for a traffic violation and the judge downloaded the book at me.


Five stars!


----------



## nabrum (Jan 1, 2010)

NightGoat said:


> This happened with my nook, but it can be applied to any ereader.
> 
> Someone asked me:
> "How many books can you fit on it?"
> ...


That is funny


----------

